
What's My Birthday? - baby
https://www.cryptologie.net/article/483/whats-my-birthday/
======
ColinWright
The app referenced is a nice encapsulation of the formula in a form that is
immediately usable without significant understanding.

If you find this interesting and want to know how these things are calculated,
you can find the full calculations in a blog post I wrote a few years ago:

[https://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/TheBirthdayParadox.html?si21h...](https://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/TheBirthdayParadox.html?si21hn)

There are some previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19296265](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19296265)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4753014](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4753014)

